# Do I need to clean the walls before painting?



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, surfaces need to be clean before coating.

Get a box of TSP and mix it according to the directions. Wash and then rinse. Wait until dry and then paint.


----------



## EkS (Jun 15, 2010)

hennyh said:


> Yes, surfaces need to be clean before coating.
> 
> Get a box of TSP and mix it according to the directions. Wash and then rinse. Wait until dry and then paint.


I've been told to try and stay away from chemicals. I haven't heard of TSP. Would it hurt the walls? Where can I get it and will it remove dirt easier than soap and water?


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

EkS said:


> I've been told to try and stay away from chemicals. I haven't heard of TSP. Would it hurt the walls? Where can I get it and will it remove dirt easier than soap and water?


TSP has been the standard product for cleaning walls prior to painting for decades. It's sold everywhere. (paint, hardware, homecenter stores).

It's Tri Sodium Phosphate which is a powerful soap.

If you don't want to use it and your walls aren't that dirty I'm sure most any wall cleaner would be better then nothing. (maybe even plain old hot water).


----------



## EkS (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I've tried just soap and water, like I stated above, and it's tough but it's working. A lot of elbow grease is needed though. I only have 3 weeks to finish this and a lot of other things. So I just need a fast and easy way of doing this. 

I've been recommended Kilz. To just do a quick clean with soap and water and paint with Kilz. No hard scrubbing needed, but looking for other opinion/options. I only want to do this once!


----------



## EkS (Jun 15, 2010)

Well looking around they sell two types of TSP. One with phosphorus and one without. Looks like the one without phosphorus is less powerful, but safer to use indoors.

Anyone try TSP with/without phosphorus for indoor use?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Either will be OK. Just about any bonding type primer would be better than Kilz. Go to a real paint store and ask what they would recommend, do not rely on ANY information given to you @ Lowe's or Home Depot. Most likely the "experts" there do not have a clue as to what you are talking about.:laughing:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

If soap or TSP is not working so well, get a pole sander. You really want to do everything you can to get as much of the dirt off as you can.


----------



## EkS (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I'm using the TSP without phosphorus. It's a step above soap and water, so I'll be using that to wipe down some but won't be using much elbow grease. Then I'll be using a pole sander with 220 grit sander paper. Then I'll be using primer. I hope this will do the trick, and I won't have to do this again! 

I think the previous owner was a smoker because the ceilings are dirty.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Then you should really use either Zinsser Bin or their orderless oil based primer.


----------



## EkS (Jun 15, 2010)

Is that the same as the Kilz?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

*NO*, it is better than Kilz, unless you get the original kilz oil


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

EkS said:


> Well I'm using the TSP without phosphorus. It's a step above soap and water, so I'll be using that to wipe down some but won't be using much elbow grease. Then I'll be using a pole sander with 220 grit sander paper. Then I'll be using primer. I hope this will do the trick, and I won't have to do this again!
> 
> I think the previous owner was a smoker because the ceilings are dirty.


I would use 100 grit paper, 120 at the most.


----------



## EkS (Jun 15, 2010)

Is 220 grit too fine? I actually have 100 & 220 but I was told 220 before primer is good.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

EkS said:


> Is 220 grit too fine? I actually have 100 & 220 but I was told 220 before primer is good.


I would use 220 on new drywall with a skim coat. If you are trying to grind down crud that is embedded in the coating, 100 or 120 will be more effective.


----------



## EkS (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, used 100 instead.


----------

